# Prepare and Pray! Curriculum



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Has anyone used the Prepare and Pray! curriculum? I just ordered it. I want to use it with my 14 and 5 yr old daughters this upcoming school year. 

http://www.prepareandpray.com/resul...log.txt&eqSKUdatarq=1002&searchTitle=Featured Items


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Yep, we've used it some. Timing was bad for us....in the middle of an international move is NOT a good time for Prepare and Pray, LOL. We did enjoy the part we did and will continue to pull it into our curriculum.

Do a search here at HT, it's come up a few times before.


----------

